# Karpfen beizen



## mlkteam (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer von euch schonmal Karpfen gebeizt?

Wenn ja wie sind eure Erfahrungen damit?? Lohnt es sich

oder hat der Fisch total nicht geschmeckt??

Welche Lake habt ihr benutzt??

Lieben Gruß

Manuel


----------



## Okken53 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

Was ist beizen?!


----------



## mlkteam (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

Hallo,

beim Beizen wird das Fischfilet in einer Mischung aus Salz 

und Zucker (Mischungsverhältnis 2:1) ca. 40 -50 Std. eingelegt..

Durch das Salz wird dem Filet Wasser entzogen und dadurch gart 

Prinzip der Fisch..

Haste noch nie von gebeiztem Lachs gehört..Ist echt was für

Feinschmecker..

gruß

Manuel


----------



## ankaro (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

Also das wahrscheinlich am meisten gebeizte Fleisch was du bestimmt kennst ist Schweineschenkel,
Hinterschinken wird sehr oft gebeitzt um es haltbarer zu machen.


----------



## emsopa (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*



ankaro schrieb:


> Also das wahrscheinlich am meisten gebeizte Fleisch was du bestimmt kennst ist Schweineschenkel,
> Hinterschinken wird sehr oft gebeitzt um es haltbarer zu machen.


au man ankaro.
was sind für dich schweineschenkel?
für mich sind das schweineschinken und die werden in der regel entbeint (Knochenschinken gibt es auch), eingesalzen und dann entweder geräuchert oder luftgetrocknet.
mit beizen hat das nichts zu tun.
ok, ich halte dir dein junges alter zu gute.
suchmaschinen kennst du aber bestimmt und auch wie man mit denen umgeht.
gibt doch mal bei google fisch beizen ein.  
da wird dir geholfen.
sollte der thread-eröffner auch mal versuchen.

http://www.gesund.co.at/gesund/GesundeErnaehrung/RezeptderWoche/2006/RezeptW51-52_6.htm


----------



## ankaro (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

na klaaa

kassler oder so ist doch auch gebeizt oder??


----------



## emsopa (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*



ankaro schrieb:


> na klaaa
> 
> kassler oder so ist doch auch gebeizt oder??


ne, geräuchert.:m

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kasseler


----------



## mlkteam (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

hallo zusammen,

nun kommt mal aufs Thema zurück...Wie siehts aus mit Karpfen 

beizen = ?? Hat einer schonmal von euch Karpfen bezeizt???

Lohnt es sich oder nicht??

Gruß

Manuel


----------



## bodenseepeter (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*



emsopa schrieb:


> ne, geräuchert.:m
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kasseler




Beizen im Sinne von Verwendung einer Salzlauge ist kein Unterschied zum Pökeln. Kasseler wird gebeizt (was hier eben Pökeln heisst) und dann geräuchert.|kopfkrat

Ich selber habe schon mal kleinere Karpfen der 2-3kg-Klasse halbiert und dann wie Aal vor dem Räuchern eingelegt. Schmeckt.

Beizen allen zur Haltbarmachung, wie beim Graved-Lachs, habe ich aber noch nie beim Karpfen versucht.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

@bodenseepeter
nun glaubs doch endlich:
beizen und pökeln ist unterschiedlich! Schweinefleisch wird nicht gebeizt, sondern gepökelt und ev. geräuchert (Kasseler).
Beim Beizen ist neben Salz  I M M E R  Zucker dabei und meist wird dieses Gemisch trocken auf das Beizgut gebracht.
Aber zu aller Verwirrung:  beim Einlegen von Rindfleisch für Sauerbraten spricht man auch vom Beizen. Hier wird aber u.a. Essig, (wenig)Zucker, Rotwein und Kräuter benutzt.
Zucker dienst dem Ausgleich der Konzentrationen über die sog. Osmose. Das Beizgut wird haltbar und insbesondere beim Fisch findet eine Umwandlung des Einweißes statt (eine Art Garung).
Aber zur Fragestellung: Karpfen läßt sich beizen wie fast alle relativ fetten Fische. Ich habe es mit Karpfen, Aal, Lachs und Forelle selbst probiert. Unsere einhellige Familienmeinung war: nur die Samoniden geben geschmacklich etwas her. Der Karpfen schmeckte so schlecht, dass wir ihn der Katze angeboten haben - auch sie hat ihn nicht gewollt!!!
beste Grüße Schwefi


----------



## emsopa (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> @bodenseepeter
> nun glaubs doch endlich:
> beizen und pökeln ist unterschiedlich! Schweinefleisch wird nicht gebeizt, sondern gepökelt und ev. geräuchert (Kasseler).
> Beim Beizen ist neben Salz  I M M E R  Zucker dabei und meist wird dieses Gemisch trocken auf das Beizgut gebracht.
> ...



@schwedenfischer

bist du auch koch oder fleischer?
du hast aber recht, pökeln hat mit beizen genau so wenig zu tun wie der nikolaus mit ostern.
*ich habe beim googlen genug rezepte zum fisch beizen gefunden, sogar dass beizen von karpfen.*
das dein karpfen nicht geschmeckt hat kann auch andere ursachen gehabt haben.
fisch zubereiten ist nicht mein spezialgebiet, da sind nur die grundkenntnisse hängen geblieben.
das man aber karpfen beizen kann, davon bin ich überzeugt.
ich werde das mit meinem nächsten karpfen mal ausprobieren.
und nun zum matjes , der hering *fermentiert* durch würzen und salzen. ( ist aus meinem alten schulbuch )
ob man das beizen nennen darf, keine ahnung, steht auch nirgends in meinen büchern.


----------



## Malagacosta (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

Schließe mich der Katze von Schwedenfischer an! :v!
Mit Karpfen hab ich so ziemlich alles durch. Selbst in Restaurants war es schade um das Geld.

Gruß Malagacosta#h


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

@emsopa
ganz laut darf man das ja nicht sagen. In Lehrbüchern wird fast alles Beizen genannt nur im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch unterscheidet man hier deutlich. Der Schlachter meines Vertrauens würde mich über die Theke ziehen, wenn ich mit solchen Begriffen kommen würde. Ja Fermentieren wie bei Matjes ist noch eine weitere Besonderheit. Da nutzt man zusätzlich die in den Innereien vorhandenen Fermente. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, bleibt die Bauchspeicheldrüse (Pankreas) beim Einlegen in den jungen (jungfreulichen daher der Name) Heringen.
Die Sache mit dem 'graved Karpfen' muss ich nochmal probieren, vielleicht habe ich doch irgend etwas falsch gemacht. Barsch habe ich auch mal probiert - der Brüller war das ebenfalls nicht.
Bei Lachs und Forelle nehme ich immer 1/3 Kristallzucker 2/3  nichtjodiertes Salz und etwas zerstoßenen Pfeffer. Alles gut gemischt  mit dem Filet in einen Gefrierbeutel. 12 bis 24 Stunden in den Kühlschrank und zweimal den Beutel wenden. Wenn man länger beizt wird der Fisch im Geschmack intensiver aber auch trockener. Dann Filet entnehmen, trocknen und mit Dillspitzen würzen. Der Oberhammer ist, so man hat, einige Tropfen Räuchertinktur mit in den Beutel zu geben. Das Zeug kann man bestellen.  Muß beim Schreiben jetzt ständig schlucken.
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Udo Mundt (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

Habe schon Karpfen gebeizt, genau wie Lachs und dann kalt geräuchert, ergab prima Karpfenschinken, als gravedart habe ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## duck_68 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Karpfen beizen*

Habe bei einem Bekannten schon mal Karpfenschinken probiert - war lecker!! Dazu sollte man aber nur die Rückenfilets von Karpfen mit mind  8 - 10 kg nehmen, sonst wird die Chose zu trocken.


----------

